# multiserver setup, jobqueue wird nicht abgearbeitet



## Rupertt (29. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 2ten Server zu meinem ipsconfig3 hinugefügt,
auf dem 2ten server als reinen mailserver im expert installiert.
Dieser taucht auch auf dem master auf und ich kann dort mailboxen erstellen.

Leider werden die jobs in der queue nicht abgebaut, auch kann ich nichts dazu in den logfiles finde.
Wie kann ich hier vorgehen?

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich den bestehenden Server geklont habe um  die gleiche Konfiguration auf 
allen servern zu haben, auch sollte mal eine ausfallen.


Einziger logfile Eintrag ist


```
29.09.2010-13:21 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
29.09.2010-13:21 - DEBUG - No Updated records found, starting only the core.
29.09.2010-13:21 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
```
danke


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2010)

Ist das debug log vom master oder slave?

Was meisnt Du genau mit geklont? War also auf dem Server schon ein ispconfig drauf und Du hast eine Festplattenkopie gemacht und es für den slave benutzt?


----------



## Rupertt (29. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ist das debug log vom master oder slave?
> 
> Was meisnt Du genau mit geklont? War also auf dem Server schon ein ispconfig drauf und Du hast eine Festplattenkopie gemacht und es für den slave benutzt?



das log ist vom master.

Ja ich habe das ganze system geclont, ist eine VM. Habe aber ispconfig deinstalliert und alle verzeichnisse und DB user gelöscht.


Wie kommunizieren die denn miteinander?
Ein crosslogin mit mysql funktioniert auf beide mit root, 
muss der ispconfig user auch auf beide zugreifen können?
Wie erstellt er die ordner und Daten?


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2010)

> das log ist vom master.


Die Synchronisation geht immer vom slave aus, d.h. Du müsstest bei sync Problemen auf dem slave nachsehen. Als erstes aktivierst Du debugging für den slave im ispconfig interface des masters. Dann editierst Du auf dem slave die root crontab mit:

crontab -e

und deaktivierst den server.sh cronjob indem Du ein # vor die Zeile schreibst. dann rufst Du als root auf:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh



> Habe aber ispconfig deinstalliert und alle verzeichnisse und DB user gelöscht.


Ok. Wenn noch keine Webs oder so angelegt waren, dann kann man das machen. Ansonsten kann es Probleme geben, da ja schon Datenstrukturen und systembenutzer und Gruppen existieren die ispconfig nicht kennt.

Hast Du den Hostnamen überall auf dem Clone geändert inkl. /etc/hosts und den hostnamen des master und des clones auf dem master und dem slave in /etc/hosts eingetragen, wie es im multiserver Tutorial steht?


----------



## Rupertt (29. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Synchronisation geht immer vom slave aus, d.h. Du müsstest bei sync Problemen auf dem slave nachsehen. Als erstes aktivierst Du debugging für den slave im ispconfig interface des masters. Dann editierst Du auf dem slave die root crontab mit:
> 
> crontab -e
> 
> ...


ups, den /etc/hosts eintrag hatte ich übersehen. Hab das angepasst und getestet mit pings.

Von den alten Struktuerne sollte nichts mehr da sein, habe alle User und FS Einträge gelöscht.

Wenn ich die server.sh ausführe kommt nur ein finished.
Keine weitere Ausgabe.


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2010)

> ups, den /etc/hosts eintrag hatte ich übersehen. Hab das angepasst und getestet mit pings.


ISPConfig hat die Einträge aus der /etc/hosts verwendet um die Replikation zu konfigurieren. Daher werden jetzt vermutlich falsche hosts in der mysql Konfiguration stehen weshalb sich der slave keine neuen Einträge ziehen kann.

Auf dem Slave stehen die Zugangsdaten für den master in der datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php. Versuch dich mal von der shell des slave aus mit dem mysql Befehl auf dem master einzuloggen.


----------



## Rupertt (29. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

das wars. 
ich habe die IP angepasst und es auch mit den logindaten auf der console probiert, der login ging problemlos.
Nun habe ich die server.sh ausgeführt und alle jobs wurden unübersehbar ausgeführt.
Er legt nun brav auch die maildirs an.


vielen Dank für die hilfe


----------



## Rupertt (30. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute einen dritten Server aufgesetzt, diesmal als reinen DB server.

Ich konnte auf DB anlegen und diese erschienne dann auf dem dedizierten DB Server.

Nun habe ich das mysql root nach /srv/mysql verschoben und den daemon neu gestartet, inkl richtiger rechte usw.
Ich kann auf den mysql connecten, auch remote vom mainpanel aus.

Nun wollte ich die firewalleinstellungen für diesen Server setzen, leider wird dieser job nicht ausgeführt und hängt in der jobqueue.
logfiles sind wieder nicht aufschlussreich.


Ist es ok das die ispconfig DB auf diesem Server einen anderen namen hat?

EDIT:
Es lag an dem default mysql socket von php. da hab ichs angepasst und es läuft


gruß


----------

